# grinding wheels



## trz (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a six inch bench grinder and was going to buy a white alum. oxide wheel to sharpen my lathe tools, was wondering what grit would be best?


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

80X is a good overall grit, but keep in mind too that not all white wheels are created equal. The Norton wheels that Lee Valley sells a pretty safe bet.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I have 80 and 120 grit wheels that I got from Lee Valley. I use the 80 to reshape or otherwise substantially change a tool, and the 120 for general sharpening and touch ups.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=32981&cat=1,43072,43080&ap=1


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Camel CGW & Norton about the most common today. CGW little cheaper than Norton.

Fine 80 thru 120 grit wheels, medium 46 thru 60 grit wheels, use medium for reshaping and fine for resharpening. Can also buy super fine wheels 150+ grit for resharpening.

Do not sell friable wheels in my town so shop the sales looking at price of the wheels plus shipping cost.

I find this place about best place for me, sell Norton wheels.

http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I tried using CWG, and as far as I am concerned - they are junk ! After three tries of not being able to balance or align them I got my money back. Ordered Norton from Craft Supplies - www.woodturnerscatalog.com - attached them to my grinder and NEVER had another problem.


----------



## wooddaddy (Sep 27, 2011)

I will be buying the ultimate in "grinding" wheels in the near future, CBN wheels from D-way tools. They are diamond grit and expensive, $200.00, but they never need dressing, do not get hot, last a lifetime, balanced better than any other, wider than others, 1" and sharpen better than anything else. Nuf said!!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Unless a production turner, making serious money from your wood turning or just have money to burn not everyone needs CBN wheels to sharpen their tools. Do watch the videos before placing an order for wheels and bushing. I would need to replace my bench grinder if want to use CBN wheels.

Over many years have used white, pink, and blue wheels made by CGW, Georgia, Norton, & Pacific. Do have problems with telescoping plastic center wheel bushings more lately. Dressing the wheels often keeps them clean and makes sharpen easier.

http://www.d-waytools.com/tools-diamond-grinding-wheels.html

You cannot beat CBN wheels for re-sharpening, not sure want to be changing bevel angles or repairing a damage tool edge with those wheels. I would still keep my 46 grit K-wheel for that.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

few months ago I had the same question so searched here and found a old post by someone who mentioned that the cheapest place to get decent grindstones was wholesale tools at wttool.com . I ordered from them and they came very quick and the price was better than anywhere else I found. A lot of people hate the norton stones. They seem to have problems with the bushings norton uses not working or being broken.


----------

